# JSF: DIV oder Panel?



## minos5000 (28. Okt 2009)

Hi,

ich habe im Webdesign und Arbeiten mit JSF noch nicht viel Erfahrung und mir gerade die Frage gestellt, wann ich zur Strukturierung der Seite besser ein <div> und wann ein JSF-Panel verwende.

Beste Grüße
minos


----------



## f1sh (2. Nov 2009)

Das ist Geschmackssache.

Manche Panel (zB das RichPanel von RichFaces) haben allerdings die Eigenschaft, ihr eigenes Aussehen mitzubringen.
Das RichPanel wird zB als 2 DIVs gerendert, die eineinander liegen und vordefinierte css-Regeln mit sich bringen, um das Panel mit einer Border zu umgeben etc.

Mit eigenen DIVs hast du also mehr Kontrolle darueber, wie das Ganze am Ende aussieht.


----------

